

Graphs visualization with vivagraph.js and WebGL (my weekend project) - anvaka
http://www.yasiv.com/graphs#HB/blckhole

======
anvaka
I was bored last weekend, decided to create a demo of my graph drawing library
(<https://github.com/anvaka/VivaGraphJS> ) and visualize collection of sparse
matrices of University of Florida. I added WebGL renderers to the library
recently and wanted to test its performance.

If your browser has disabled WebGL the site will fall back to SVG renderer,
but it's much slower. It's best viewed in Chrome or Firefox. If you still
unable to see visualization I made a video for you:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5KrtGB8oA4>

Would love to know what you think :)

------
randomdrake
Cool work! Can you comment more on the different sparse matrices you're using
along the left-hand side? You said they are sparse matrices of University of
Florida... are they just provided by the University or are they of some
significance?

Also: I don't know if it's a bug, or what, but many of the graphs appear to
have some outlying points that don't seem to be connected to anything:
<http://i.imgur.com/qXNjO.jpg>

I'm viewing it in Windows 7 on Chrome 18.0.1025.168.

~~~
anvaka
Thank you. These matrices cover wide spectrum of domains (such as structural
engineering, computational fluid dynamics, model reduction, electromagnetics
and so forth). They are available as a public data set on Amazon cloud:
[http://aws.amazon.com/datasets/2379?_encoding=UTF8&jiveR...](http://aws.amazon.com/datasets/2379?_encoding=UTF8&jiveRedirect=1)

As for not connected dots - it might be a bug in my transformation code, but
more likely they are just isolated components of the graph. E.g.
<http://www.yasiv.com/graphs#HB/bcsstm26> \- big bang :)

